# Is this any Better?



## Jcraigg (Oct 17, 2005)

Just wanted some inputI know it is better than my last attempt


----------



## Jcraigg (Oct 17, 2005)

thought i inserted picture[!]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 17, 2005)

white on white what a creative idea. []


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, I would stay with the last attempt.....don't change anything[}][][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 17, 2005)

Jeff, hang in there.  Give it another go, and let  us see the pen.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 17, 2005)

Jeff, I see you and I would be the same with a camera. Keep trying.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool!  Another invisible pen!  I need to work on this technique!  []


----------

